# Asthmatic . COPD . Smokers



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The Careforair Breezer is for you

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005XZEASA

Just bought this for wifey but son got it who is asthmatic. Last night made a huge difference to his morning chestiness so I have had to order another just now.

I have written a review on Amazon just now which saves me spouting on here but for those in the Title and anyone with associated breathing issues this is a MUST have. Also clears the house of *** smells which at a rehabilitated smoker drives me mad.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Been using them for years Puss. Really pleased with them and eases the wifes rhinitis no end.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Been using them for years Puss. Really pleased with them and eases the wifes rhinitis no end.


I am really amazed at the difference it has made to my son. I've ordered another which will be here tomorrow and I am sure there will be more I need to buy once the family finds out about it.

It really has to be a must for any one with lung probs and I am wondering whether Mavis and her fellow sufferers would benefit from it.

It does appear that although the machine cleans and ionizes the air without essences,  certain essences give it aromatherapy (not to be confused with A Roma Motorhome or Gypsy) advantages and you need to experiment to find out which suits your particular disability.

All their essences are indicated what they do so there are clues but maybe trial and error to find you golden bullet.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Good to know it can be used without the essences, the main trigger factor for my asthma is perfume/air fresheners, very difficult to avoid. 
Will have a think about one.

Sue


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

FROM AMAZON:
"Very cost efficient to run - Built to last - Colour changing LED light with separate On/Off Switch or show one colour only 
Great for neutralising Pollen, Smoke, Fumes, Cooking Smells, Mould and Fungi, Paint and Solvent Fumes, Pet Smells and Stale Air 
Can aid the symptoms of Bio Hazards and Toxins, Viruses, Dust Mites, Asthma, Industrial Pollution, Allergies, Bacteria and Dust 
Did you know that 1 in 8 children have asthma and 85% of these are allergic to house and dust mites. 5.1million have asthma in the UK. Allergy suffering is rising by 5% per year. 
The Careforair Rainbow Breezer is the Ultimate in Design and Technology giving outstanding performance over long periods of time"

So the number one point is that it has a colour changing LED.

Apart from "neutralises pollen, smoke etc" there is NO COMMENT WHATESOEVER about what it does nor how it does it: not even the usual "produces negative ions which attract ....." or "replicates fresh mountain/sea breezes".

There is no evidence that it will help the "1 in 8 children", nor is it claimed that it will do so: wonder why that is, other than a fear of false advertising rules?

Sounds like snake oil to me : if it works for you, I'm glad you invested your money happily - Gordon. :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

H1-GBV said:


> There is no evidence that it will help the "1 in 8 children", nor is it claimed that it will do so: wonder why that is, other than a fear of false advertising rules?
> 
> Sounds like snake oil to me : if it works for you, I'm glad you invested your money happily - Gordon. :roll:


I can see where you are coming from but as I have eleven children and 5 children it has already helped one on the very first day. That's a bit of evidence for the first point.

The led light is simply to make it look more attractive, to some, I expect childrens bedroom and serves no other purpose other than a choice of display or not.

I think science understands the what is behind humidifiers and also ionisation and if if did not do that then my son would not have had the result. My son (30).

As for the snake oil I cannot comment as they don't sell it. The essences are optional to the process and either have or do not have affects... I don't know. I was only using lotus essence as it smells nice and that works well.. i.e. the nice smell.

But who knows. I expect time will tell as people on here buy the and report on their successes or not. But put me down for a success with son and my missus with copd will be tested tomorrow night when the other one comes.

Exciting isn't it wondering who will be right and who will be wrong. 

p.s I have just checked with Sidney the snake and he swears by it and wait for it..... IT HAS BEEN DEMONSTRATED ON TV.... Yee Haa I just wanted to give one of my rebel yells. I rest my case. :wav:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

H1-GBV said:


> FROM AMAZON:
> "Very cost efficient to run - Built to last - Colour changing LED light with separate On/Off Switch or show one colour only
> Great for neutralising Pollen, Smoke, Fumes, Cooking Smells, Mould and Fungi, Paint and Solvent Fumes, Pet Smells and Stale Air
> Can aid the symptoms of Bio Hazards and Toxins, Viruses, Dust Mites, Asthma, Industrial Pollution, Allergies, Bacteria and Dust
> ...


Go buy one-try it for a while and then come back here and give a review. That would be fairer than just palming it off as snake oil. :wink:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Chigman said:


> Go buy one-try it for a while and then come back here and give a review. That would be fairer than just palming it off as snake oil. :wink:


My wife is asthmatic, as is my youngest daughter (no longer living at home). Things which help could be very useful.

However, £50 (generously reduced from £70, or whatever it was) is a "lot" of money to spend on faith. IF there was a reference to a SCIENTIFIC article promoting the efficacy of similar devices, then I may be prepared to put my hands in my pockets. 

However, what we have here is an item which merely states that it is good value for money and has an on/off switch and a pretty light.

It "neutralises" a variety of air-borne materials, but doesn't say HOW.

It "CAN aid the symptoms of bio-hazards, toxins, asthma" etc but doesn't offer any proof that this has been tested, let alone confirmed, not even by an "in-house" testing regime.

These are classic "snake-oil" sales techniques. I'm not saying that the product doesn't work, merely that the advert doesn't say it works: there are simply statements which lead folk to believe that it may work.

As with everything in this world, we make choices and hopefully learn from them - Gordon

PS I am prepared to offer a product for only £20 which *can *help you win the Lotto. Having lots of money helps solve all sorts of problems including replacing aging motorhomes. Did you know that each week the jackpot is over £4million?


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

can you tell me pusser how noisy, or not, this model is? reviews on other cheaper models mention this drawback.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

clubman said:


> can you tell me pusser how noisy, or not, this model is? reviews on other cheaper models mention this drawback.


Trying to be subjective, I have menieres and some sounds it increases and some I cannot hear at all.

So I think the honest thing to say is that if nothing else is making a noise you can hear it but it is not, to me, or my wife (just got the second machine), or my son.

The lady that flogs these who will answer your emails it seems in seconds said the following.

If you remove the nipple  of the end of the thingy then the noise, such as it is will be slightly greater due to the fact that the nipple is there for that reason. But if you take the nipple off, (Ouch!) it does the whole job more effectively which is how she uses it.

Copy and paste part of email from lady who flogs them....in answer to my questions. The clue is in the answer.

"John,

I would need to measure the amount of water. Always keep it up to the maximum level (never over)

For air quality better if the doors are kept closed,if however you want to use the purifier for the fragrance well then leave the doors open. Better with the windows closed and placed in an open space so the air is easily sucked in.

One breezer covers up to 75 square metres, my house is open plan and a very large space but I never get a bad odour. In fact as I often say to my customers I don't notice that it is on but I always notice when it is off. Burn a piece of toast and see how quickly the odour disappears.

As far as the babys room maybe for the first 3 months just use water, then a small amount of lavender would be ideal.

Regards

Heather" End of copy and paste of part email

Bottom line is I will be very surprised it you find the noise in anyway intrusive and to me the clock my wife has ticking away is the irritating thing for me.

I am trying to think what it sounds like and best I can say is similar to but less than air coming out of a balloon without the rude noise.

SOrry I cannot give a definitive answer but I have a feeling this boils down to individual reactions to it. But for my family absolutely no prob.

New subject. My wife had it on for just half the night before she had to turn it off. Sole reason was I think I squirted in to much essence and she appears to react with it. So we will either change essence or not at all and the answer to does she get any benefit will not be known until tomorrow.

However, her first night was my first night and for me who stopped smoking 6 years ago the bedroom smells and feels entirely different. *** smells have gone and the air I am breathing gives a similar but not quite as startling an experience as when you get out a car and smell the sea.

So with myself and son, so far two very happy users and for two different reasons. Let us await my wifes verdict tonight with no essence.


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks so much for the long and detailed reply. It's better to hear about something from a trusted user, than the seller who is more biased to the good points. I really appreciate your time spent in answering.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Report after wifeys first night. She too has noticed an major difference in air quality (without essence) and me too but the biggest shock was a quarter of an inch of crap around the water line which appeared to gather when we turned the machine off around the water line. 

I don't smoke anymore and always thought passive smoking was a sort of advert jingle for those wishing to ban smoking. Now I have seen how much crap I am inhaling into my lungs which I presume do a similar job to the machine, it is staying on 24/7 now.

So to combat the snake oil opinion I would say this.

You can smell,feel and see what this machine does and I don't think I can add anything else other than it only cost 5p a day to power and if you do have or do not have breathing problems, or there is a smoker in the house, or you have pets or grandparents with incontinence then this machine is a must buy. I am also getting a portable one for the car.

Over to you reptilian.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

As a person diagnosed with COPD and suffering with an FEV <50%, I am wondering why my GP has never mentioned this wonder machine.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have read through the customer reviews which are very positive (including Pusser's ) and the reviews are very full of praise for it's effects but I cannot find anywhere to "ask the seller a question", if you have an e-mail link can you send it (via PM is probably best).

I have no idea how it works, but it certainly seems to do so.....

I do not think it is "snake-oil" but the description is certainly economical with details while being full of unrelated facts.....

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> As a person diagnosed with COPD and suffering with an FEV <50%, I am wondering why my GP has never mentioned this wonder machine.


It does not cure copd because nothing can neither I would imagine will it slow the progress of COPD either..

What it does for many people suffering from lung related,allergy related and god knows what related is get rid of stuff floating about the air which otherwise would irritate your copd.

If I ever mentioned it would cure anything, I apologise but can't think that I have ever said that. That may be why your doctor has said nothing. If you can't swallow it, stick it up your bum then then the quacks are not interested. They also do not have med reps bearing gifts for this product.

But I did not call it a wonder machine. Humidifiers and ioniers ??? are common place. This happens to be a good one at a good price .

I have bought another 3. One of which my daughter is over the moon with and loves the ornamental lights which do nothing other than what I've said and two more for my friends arriving this weekend who don't do internet things.

My motive which I would be very glad if you could keep in mind is passing on information which may help member in a similar position to one son with asthma, one daughter with fibromyalgia and one wife with COPD. THe two people coming at the weekend both have copd.

What would you do if you found something that helped your illness. Keep it too yourself?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> I have read through the customer reviews which are very positive (including Pusser's ) and the reviews are very full of praise for it's effects but I cannot find anywhere to "ask the seller a question", if you have an e-mail link can you send it (via PM is probably best).
> 
> I have no idea how it works, but it certainly seems to do so.....
> 
> ...


http://www.careforair.com/ all you need. I can't give you an email address I am using because my emails pass through Amazon and theirs back to me via amazon.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm really pleased that you and your family are finding this device a help. 

The fact that I started (and continue) to read this thread PLUS the fact that I followed your link to Amazon indicates that I am interested in helping my family also. However, I've seen nothing which will persuade me to part with £50!

One of my best friends, with a research MSc in Biochemistry from a top-rank university, is now a "qualified crystal healer" but I have difficulty in accepting some (most? all?) of her theories. I'm afraid that I apply a similar level of scepticism to this device.



Pusser said:


> .... the biggest shock was a quarter of an inch of crap around the water line which appeared to gather when we turned the machine off around the water line.


Do you live in a hard water area? I get exactly the same result if I leave a pristine Pyrex jug full of water for 24 hours: the liquid evaporates and the "stuff" in the water remains, collecting on the glass sides down to the waterline. This has NOTHING to do with what is in the air.

I'm sure you are aware of the "placebo effect" so you might consider experimenting on your own family.  (I would hate to be a doctor: "swallow this pill and it will make you better" [although I know it's just a sugar-coated lump of chalk.]) Might they believe that they've had a good night, if you secretly switch it off? :?:

I will repeat (and I AM being sincere): I'm *really pleased *that you and your family are finding this device a help.  - Gordon


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

H1-GBV said:


> I will repeat (and I AM being sincere): I'm *really pleased *that you and your family are finding this device a help.  - Gordon


Well, just to keep the scientist happy, I am very pleased with my Placebo purchase as are other members of the family.

As I have often left water in glasses in the bedroom which have got lost behind PC screen or other junk, none of the water in those glasses, pint and\or smaller have produced the results you scientist forecast.

To my knowledge the stuff your scientist is talking about would presumably be white\grey and not brown yellow nicotine colour. Never got that in my glass of water. And don't forget this appeared inside 6 to ten hours as I remember and not a couple of days as my glasses of water were left.

Please do not feel I am offended if you don't buy one. Several posts on here make me feel as if I am telling you to get one. Personally, I do not give a toss if all or none get one but I have done my bit, reported honestly on the product, stated facts as I witnessed separate to the machine claims which may or may not be what I think.

All I will say is that members who have issues to take a look at this or even other products but what makes me giggle is that I think the number of placebo buyers on Amazon should set a world record.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pusser

I think it could, but no one in our family has the problem

However I am a big believer in juiced fruit andveg in fighting cancer

Even bigger in fasting on only fruit and veg juices

I've done it all my life during the 40 days of lent

And Hey, picked up a magazine at the cancer support, Macmillian club

Guess what, juices, fasting

No longer the crap of high suger, fat etc to build up and feed cancer what they need to survive

Hopefully times will change

Aldra

And juiced veg to build up immunity will bcome comman place


----------

